# Walnut Hill Pic!!



## dancer31501 (Aug 19, 2007)

Pair of American Miniature Horses Pleasure Turnout i got 4th (5 in all pair classes)

Pair Reinsmanship i got 5th

Pair Cross Country Obstacle i got 4th

Pair Fault and Out Obstacle i got 3th

this was my frist time driving a pair!!

Single American Miniature Horse Pleasure Turnout i got 5th out of 15 (15 in all single classes!)

Single Reinsmanship i got 5th

Single Cross Country Obstacle i got 3th Tied

Single Fault and Out Obstacle i got 2!!!















reinsmanship









Turnout

This is are 8 horse mini drill team!!!






I was a groom to!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2007)

Congratulations on your placements!!!

You got some AWESOME pictures


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, that is so neat! You look incredibly lady-like in the first reinsmanship picture. I wish I could get my outfit looking that coordinated.



: Good job with the pair!

You all (Kateland Farms drivers, that is) use Graber carts for the singles, right?

Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 19, 2007)

OMGosh you look really good, I really like your horse your driving too, well all of them not just the single LOL :lol: Good Job! Karla sent us some pix from Walnut Hill, are these some of them? I didn't realize some of them were your horses! Very nice horses and very nice pix!!

Ashley :saludando: and Angie


----------



## dancer31501 (Aug 20, 2007)

minidonkeyny said:


> OMGosh you look really good, I really like your horse your driving too, well all of them not just the single LOL :lol: Good Job! Karla sent us some pix from Walnut Hill, are these some of them? I didn't realize some of them were your horses! Very nice horses and very nice pix!!
> 
> Ashley :saludando: and Angie



Yes some of them are from her!!!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 20, 2007)

Neat! My email is down and I can't get incoming mail- a problem with the server says my provider- so I haven't been able to get to see more pix-so I am soooo glad you posted more!

Again, great job representing us mini folks! Tell us about your horses in the pix....drool....how long have they been driving?

Angie


----------



## MidnightStarr (Aug 20, 2007)

Great Job!!!!

Awesome pics!!

How did the Drill Team go(probably wonderful



)..

A couple of my friends were in it but i didnt get to watch(i was getting horses ready at the stables)


----------



## Bluerocket (Aug 20, 2007)

Great Pics --- congratulations

JJay


----------



## whitney (Aug 20, 2007)

That is the NICEST turn out I have ever seen! Just BEAUTIFUL!

I really like the ALL black it really pulls the eye to the most important part of the hitch the HORSE!


----------



## dancer31501 (Aug 20, 2007)

some pic taken by Karla

www.littlechurchminis.com


----------

